# I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?!



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

anyone have one to sell...importing possible??


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

importing and homogolating for US use= $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
just wait until the A3 gets released at the end of this year.


----------



## Follow the Rabbit (Jan 25, 2004)

a3 is coming out this year?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

rumor has the A3 being released this fall... it will be the 5 door, other than that no concrete details have been released.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

is it true that a3's are sold in canada? if so what would be the cost of importing one from canada. i love a3's and i would love to own one but i really dont want the 5 door id love a 3 door


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

there are no A3's in Canada, the MkIV A3 is in Mexico though. Like it's been posted millions of time in every forum on the vortex... you (as an individual) CANNOT import a non-US domestic market automobile made after 1975 (i think) into the United States. If you were to do so be prepared to purchase at least 3 of the automobile. You would need to have 2 cars for crash testing. On the car you would keep you would need new bumpers, new glass, new safety belts, new lighting, new emissions gear, and much more. Bottom line is that it costs entirely too much $$$ to import a car into the USA.
at this point in time it is 5 doors or nothing.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_there are no A3's in Canada, the MkIV A3 is in Mexico though. Like it's been posted millions of time in every forum on the vortex... you (as an individual) CANNOT import a non-US domestic market automobile made after 1975 (i think) into the United States. If you were to do so be prepared to purchase at least 3 of the automobile. You would need to have 2 cars for crash testing. On the car you would keep you would need new bumpers, new glass, new safety belts, new lighting, new emissions gear, and much more. Bottom line is that it costs entirely too much $$$ to import a car into the USA.
at this point in time it is 5 doors or nothing.

damn







anybody wanna find me 3 a3's in mexico


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

yeah, importing one in will cost a lot of $$.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Bring it over as a golf, put some VW emblems on it and tell them you have extensively modded the look...but thats really a golf..


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

its coming... be patient http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im being patient as well


----------



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (fitch)*

well...it seems everyone wants a 3 door...is it possible to remove the doors on the 5 door...seal it up and make a 3 door







yes...i know its crazy, and would cost a ton of money...but i just love the look of the 3 door so much


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

you people are insane... 
just wait until the 3 door gets released here. i bet if the 5 door does well we will get the 3 door- maybe only in S3 form though...


----------



## waitingfortrauma (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Does this seem crazy but can one just go to mexico have a good friend there register it there and just drive it or anything across the border? Am I being silly? Thanks


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

you could.... and you'd have a mexican car in the US that isn't insured in your name. i guess it would work, but if you got in an accident you'd be screwed. why not just wait until Audi brings US spec A3's to the states?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

Audi division of VW/AoA still debating on whether to import 3-door because of Golf GTi. VWoA doesn't want 3-door A3 because it would cannabalize into GTi's sales. On the other hand, AoA wants it because there's a huge customer demand for 3-door in premium hatch segment, along with C-Coupe's succeed. Until Mk5 GTi arrives, A3 3-door won't be debut anytime soon. We will got the A3 Sportsbreak sportwagon soon though.


----------



## QuattRover (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (A4Jetta)*

Hmmmmmm... I live 30 min from Mexico. Maybe I will try the register there and drive here method? I have a lot of friends in Tijuana too. Solid insurance agent too. The A3/S3 is my favorite practical Auto ever. The GTi has a poor finish.
-Jeff


----------



## capra (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Follow the Rabbit)*

so your s







ure its coming at the end of the year?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

did anyone see Autoline Detroit Sunday morning? Len Hunt essentially said the A3 will be here by the end of the year...


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

A3 by the end of the year sounds good since that is when I will be in a position to buy a new car. And, unlike many of the posters here I actually _want_ the 5 door!








However, this is what I'm worried about: 
1) will it have a sport package complete with sport seats, suspension and wheels?
2) pricing?
I'm thinking about an R32, but having 2 doors is a bad thing for me (have a 5 year old and need easy access to the back seat). Plus the price is doable but high. If I could get a 5 door sport A3 for about $25k I'd be happy.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (hotani)*

From what I heard, an A3 should be loaded at where the A4 starts.


----------



## Audicted2quattro (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

Just for the record theres a coupe people selling their A3's in the US but for close to 40 grand the last time i checked, and yes they are used and yes they are still beautiful but i dont got the money!


----------



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (Audicted2quattro)*

really??...who, where, web sites...more info!


----------



## QuattRover (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

The last one I saw Was an A3 (Blue) 1.8T in Washington state. Price was high, Beautiful car though. I opted to stay with the 337.
Now I just want (Really Bad) a 2005 Audi S3. 
V6 , Quattro , Audi Fit and Finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please make Suade inserts to match exterior color!!
Where do I pay?
-Jeff


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (QuattRover)*

I recall that modded Ming Blue A3 1.8T in Springmeet.


----------



## feenievw (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (QuattRover)*

sign me up too!!
Ive been sitting on my 337 for the last year and a half, havent put anything into it besides some asthetic things and a new HU and sub...I'm trying to decide whether I drop the 800 dollars for the chip and then really start workin on it or if I save my money like mad and wait for 2005...cause I really want a 3...







what should i do?!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I want an A3 in the USA...any chance or am i crazy?! (feenievw)*

Wait for A3 before doing anything to your 337.


----------

